

There is a species of jellyfish that is immortal - pud
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula

======
bluemetal
I'm not sure of the exact definition of immortality, but I wouldn't really
count this.

Without diving too far into philosophy of self: if I right now I turned into a
newborn child (with my DNA and made from my current mass), I would be dead.
Sure there would be some kid who was pretty much a clone of my younger self,
but anything and everything I would consider part of me (my mind, my memories)
would be gone.

It's still really impressive, but without preservation of the mind I think it
falls a bit short of what most people expect when they hear "immortal".

------
superk
"The turriptosis nutricula's cell development method of transdifferentiation
has inspired scientists to find a way to make stem cells use this process for
renewing damaged or dead tissue in humans."

One word: Zombies

------
SamReidHughes
There is a species of jellyfish that _are_ immortal.

~~~
LukeShu
The members of the species are immortal, but the species is immortal. The
problem is that the sentence can be parsed either way.

    
    
      There is a species of (jellyfish that are immortal).
      There is a (species of jellyfish) that is immortal.

------
dylangs1030
Yes, but only potentially. The wikipedia article highlights that none have
been sufficiently examined to be that old because of the lack of adequate
dating systems and the propensity to "predation or disease" in the plankton
stage.

